# LACEY Act compliance with SYR



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I read SYR's website, but what is "itemized paperwork?"

Can anyone post pictures of their SYR box with labels, paperwork, and all? I'm a visual person, and I really want to try SYR. I never have before.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Itemized paperwork is just a list of the animals included, both the scientific name and the popular name, and how many of each. I detail all that info on the invoice, which I place inside on top with the "LIVE HARMLESS FROGS" SYR form letter that they supply. There's also a spot for that on the inside of the top cover of SYR's boxes, but it seems like that doesn't really conform to the letter of the law to me. 

One thing that SYR does not do that the Lacey Act requires is print "WILDLIFE - LIVE HARMLESS AMPHIBIANS" on the outside of the box, so I had a stamp made.

Disclaimer: Like all things pertaining to the Lacey Act, this is my interpretation of a confusing bit of legislation and I'm always open to correction.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Thing is, I use Superior Shipping Supply boxes. Can I just print my own label that says LIVE HARMLESS FROGS and also a little outside LACEY act species / quantity information?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/71269-shipping-standards.html#post624538



sports_doc said:


> *How should I label the outside of the box?*
> 
> In addition to your FedEx shipping label and the FedEx reference note (we provide it when you book a shipment), it's important you mark your package to indicate its contents.
> The federal Lacy Act and various state regulations require different labelling. To meet federal and state rules, mark the outside of your box with:
> ...


i quoted it too


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a little tip...you want to make your box as inconspicuous as possible, make it blend in with all the other boxes. You don't have to put "Wildlife - Live Harmless Amphibians" in big bold letters. Just write it in a small, but legible print with a sharpie or ball point pen. That conforms to the requirements of the Lacey Act but doesn't draw undo attention to your box. Remember someone out there handling your box may not like amphibians. Don't write species names and numbers on the outside of the box.

The bill of lading, or receipt, or itemized list of species if pretty self explanatory. A small list of species with quantities on the inside of the cardboard box but on the outside of they Styrofoam box will suffice. If for some reason your box is opened and checked, the receipt will be right on top and there would be no need to open the Styrofoam box and expose the frogs to the elements.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

SYR says on their site that listing on the outside would satisfy possible state legislation.

Can I buy pouched labels from office supply and shipping stores?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Does anyone know how the Lacy Act applies to tadpoles? Is it the same as sending frogs?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

frogface said:


> Does anyone know how the Lacy Act applies to tadpoles? Is it the same as sending frogs?


I don't see why it would make a difference, it's still an amphibian.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

All good info here, thanks everyone. 

"Itemized paperwork" means a receipt or packing slip with quantity and description of the contents, including scientific names.

We didn't just want to say "receipt" because many shipments are not commercial, so that doesn't apply. You need an itemized list regardless. It can go inside the top flap, or can be attached outside the box in a packing slip envelope, the requirement is "easily accessible".

You can use your own packaging, or that from Superior, it just has to meet our minimum shipping standards, including at least 3/4" insulation.

All live shipments need to be labeled, as per the Lacey Act, and as quoted above from our site, Wildlife- Live Harmless Reptiles does meet the requirement, but as Rusty noted, there is no size or color requirement, so legible ball point pen is fine. I write it in the top right corner of the shipping box, except for the 7x7x6 box, which is too small, so I write it on the top right of the front panel.

Thanks again for the help everyone!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I don't see why it would make a difference, it's still an amphibian.


Correct, you would also have to lable it as wildlife... if you were shipping eggs. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> All live shipments need to be labeled, as per the Lacey Act, and as quoted above from our site, Wildlife- Live Harmless Reptiles does meet the requirement, but as Rusty noted, there is no size or color requirement, so legible ball point pen is fine. I write it in the top right corner of the shipping box, except for the 7x7x6 box, which is too small, so I write it on the top right of the front panel


Since my handwriting is terrible, I simply print out a small lable about 1 inch by 2 inches with it clearly stating live harmless wildlife-amphibian. This is then taped next to the shipping lable so it is present. 

Ed


----------

